# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  مشکل در restor کردن دیتا بیس با فیل bak

## beni.com

سلام دوستان
من یکسری بک آپ به صورت روزانه از دیتا بیسم گرفتم با فرمت .bak
الان هر کاری میکنم رگردونمشون ارور زیرو میده
The log or differential backup cannot be restored because no files are ready to rollforward.

کد زیر رو هم زدم ازم همین ارورو میده:



RESTORE DATABASE new_mtco
FROM DISK = 'C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL12.MTCO_S\MSSQL\Backup\auto_backup_201  9_04_30_120009_3359960.bak'
WITH NORECOVERY; 


RESTORE DATABASE new_mtco
FROM DISK = 'C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL12.MTCO_S\MSSQL\Backup\auto_backup_201  9_04_30_120009_3359960.bak'
WITH RECOVERY;

خیلی گیرم ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید

----------

